# Saturae rims?



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Specialized use to use these on alot of their bikes and wheelsmith too. What is the story on these and does any one have a 36 set for sale? PM me on th e sale part. Thanks


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Simply a rim made in Japan that Specialized imported and spec'd on their bikes. Wheelsmith also used them along with Specialized hubs to build into complete wheels that were sold through shops or to small builders so builders could offer complete bikes. My Salsa came equipped with this wheelset in 86. Saturae also offered road rims in clincher and sew-up form as well. The Saturae X22 is the likely predecessor to the Bontrager rolled down MA40 rim. The X22 was also one of the first "lilght" rims available to mountain bikers. I believe there have also been different names associated with Saturae as well - Saturne being one. 

No 36's, but if someone has a silver X22 in 32h.....


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I had a pair of Saturae rims in 1985, 36 hole, long gone sorry. At the time, they were considered pretty good. As mentioned previously, lighter than most stuff out there.

They were a somewhat rounded rim as I unfortunately found out. I bought a pair of wheels from a shop and he put them on. He didn't adjust the brakes and the brakes went under the braking surface when they missed they partially rode up onto the rounded section. Nearly was hit by a car but ruined the rim. Wasn't terribly happy with that shop.

Penguin


----------



## MrCookie (Apr 24, 2005)

*Wheels*

Hey I have some of those 36H rims, and there are spokes holding hubs too them.
Make me an offer I can't refuse.


----------



## el-cid (May 21, 2004)

Weren't they actually "saturn" rims for a short time? Seems like they got in trouble for copyright infringement and were rapidly renamed saturae. If so, that's kind of ironic seeing how anal Specialized is about their brand names now (ala them going after Mountain Cycles for naming their CX bike Stumptown).


----------

